# my trailer got rear-ended :( time for LEDs?



## russo (Jun 8, 2008)

i will be the first to admit that my trailers stock brake lights are not the brightest things in the world
but i will also say the same about the lady in the SUV, on the phone, scolding her child, that rear ended my trailer

no real damage done, my bunk beams went through her grill and fog lights hehe

but can anyone tell me the easiest way to "swap" my brake lights out for LEDs?
do they make LED clusters that go into normal bulb sockets or something?
i have a 3 year old karavan trailer

(and yes i have tried searching, and will continue looking )


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 8, 2008)

russo said:


> i will be the first to admit that my trailers stock brake lights are not the brightest things in the world
> but i will also say the same about the lady in the SUV, on the phone, scolding her child, that rear ended my trailer
> 
> no real damage done, my bunk beams went through her grill and fog lights hehe
> ...



Check with Mike from blue water led he is a board sponsor and a friend of mine. He can hook you up or point you in the right direction. I got all of my led lights for my boat from him and they turned out great! If I decide to make the change to led on the trailer I will call him first. Good luck which ever route you go and sorry about the lady on the cell phone ramming you.


----------



## russo (Jun 8, 2008)

awesome, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2008)

If you do use BluewaterLED, don't forget the Tinboats Discount.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=2024


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the trailer getting hit. Was your boat on it, or just towing the trailer?


----------



## russo (Jun 9, 2008)

trailer was empty thankfully or i could have been a big mess, i was towing with my toyota matrix :|


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Jun 9, 2008)

You can get led clusters that plug into bulb sockets, but there is no way to keep water out of that socket once you open the lense. You may be able to open it and then seal it with epoxy, but it might look bad and is alot of work. I do have strips that can be used within the lense, but again, that is alot of work. What I stock is american superlite products which are the best and have a lifetime warranty. If I can help you just let me know, [email protected]


----------



## russo (Jun 9, 2008)

hmm im not sure that my existing lights are waterproof at all
but they have been underwater a few times.. uh oh


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 10, 2008)

russo said:


> hmm im not sure that my existing lights are waterproof at all
> but they have been underwater a few times.. uh oh


HAHA nice. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Is there any reason you can't just replace the whole taillights? I am not quite sure I am getting what you are saying? It seems taking the 2 bolts off, snipping the wires, and replacing them with LED fixtures is the way to go.


----------



## russo (Jun 14, 2008)

sure, i could, but i didnt know if there were just drop-in LEDs "bulb clusters" or what the options were
i also dont want to spend like $200 on this stuff [-X


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Jun 15, 2008)

There is almost no way to spend $200 on this project. I carry the best tail lamps you can buy with a lifetime warranty and they are under $60 per pair. Also, there is no wire snipping needed. The pigtails plug right into the originals. It is just a matter of deciding you need it.

There are also options for cheaper led tail lamps out there. You get what you pay for as with anything else, by IMHO almost any led tail lamp is better than a conventional.


----------



## russo (Jun 15, 2008)

if you dont mind holding my hand a bit here i would love to order directly from you 
ill send you a pm, thanks!


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Jun 15, 2008)

Replied.............I will do whatever I can to get you taken care of. Might be able to save you some cash too.


----------

